# Amplificador estereo 5W+5W TDA2002 - TDA2003



## willywallaz (May 7, 2009)

Que tal gente les cuento que soy nuevo en este gran mundo de la electronica y estoy incursionando un poco.Mi idea es hacer un amplificador estereo para conectar al TV/DVD, tengo un juego de parlantes simples de 5W 4Ω, me convendrian dos tda2002 ?si no tengo mal entendido un TDA2002, con 9 volts 1A, t tira los 5 watts.si estoy equivocado en lo que digo pido me corrjan y expliquen 

De antemano les digo muchas gracias


Saludos...


----------



## AZ81 (May 14, 2009)

Un TDA2002 con 9V a lo sumo te podra dar 1W para dar los 5W tendras que alimentarlo como minimo a 16V y 3A, yo le pondría el TDA2003 que te dara con 9V 2W, ahora la intensidad puede ser mayor.
Antonio.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola amigos electronicos... les dejo una imagen con las pistas de un amplificador de 8w con tda2002 (las invente yo a mano porque no se usar ningun programa ) para alguno, que sabe mas que yo, me diga si tengo alguna falla, ya que soy principiante en esto, y bueno, quiero tratar de que me salga bien... un saludo y gracias por la atensión...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.
Será de poca potencia, pero es un amplificador al fin  

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

Ahh..Bueno, muchas gracias... me darias una mano con lo que pido? Gracias Mod...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

De nada. 

Dejame terminar con lo que estoy haciendo y me pongo a relevar tu circuito.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

Buenisimo, Toda la vibra.. un abrazo Mod...Saludos..


----------



## zaiz (Jul 10, 2009)

GabilOlavarria,
revisé tu circuito y encontré algunos detalles.
*El pcb está bien*, pero hay dos cosas a corregir aparte:
1) La salida hay que tomarla de tierra y no del punto entre la resistencia y el condensador, debe ir a tierra.
2) La resistencia que tienes de 22 ohms debe ser de 2.2 ohms.

Por lo demás está bien. á*rmalo y te debe funcionar perfecto*. Siempre que cambies la toma de salida a tierra como te digo arriba. Aunque también debe funcionar como lo tienes, pero yo te lo pongo como viene en el datasheet.

Aqui en una imagen te pongo en un cuadrado las correcciones que creí deberían hacerse.


Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

No me lamo Mod, me lamo Cacho  

Estuve mirando un poco el circuito. Tiene un par de errores que te marco en este dibujo corregido.

-Cambié de lugar la salida negativa del parlante. Se toma de la tierra directamente.
-Los condensadores de 0,1uf son de 100000pf o 100nf, esto es "104".

Fuera de eso, la ganancia del amplificador está dada por la relación entre la resistencia de 220Ω y la de 22Ω (en el esquema original esta es de 2,2Ω). Así como está tiene una ganancia de 10 (es 220/22). Si usaras los 2,2Ω originales te irías a 100. Dependiendo de la señal de entrada que uses tendrás que usar una ganancia mayor o menor. Fijate bien en eso.

Y algo importante: El dibujo que posteaste *está visto desde el lado del cobre*. ¡Tené cuidado de no poner el 2002 al revés!.
Está de más decir que cuides las polaridades de los condensadores electrolíticos.

Saludos

Edit: Me ganó de mano Zaiz...


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

Ahh Esta bien, Buenisimo capo, pongo esas resistencia de 2.2 y una cable del parlante la pongo a tierra... muchas gracias hermano, te lo re agradesco capo..=)


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias Cacho.. jaja.. es un placer saber que hay gente que si te ayuda..=) muchisimas gracias a ambos.. saludos desde Olavarria....=)


----------



## zaiz (Jul 10, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> -Los condensadores de 0,1uf son de 100000pf o 100nf, esto es "104".



Cierto, así es, esto me faltó.

.De acuerdo con Cacho.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

Perfecto, salgo a comprar todo hoy a la tarde, al pcb ya lo tengo hecho...asiq a la noche mas tardar les informaciónrmo el funcionamiento de la cosa esta .. jaja.. y de vuelta... Gracias chicos...=)


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

chicos, como va... disculpenme que los moleste, pero en ves de comprar los electroliticos de 100x50 compre de 220 x50.. le hace algo? traten de contestarme lo antes posible asi me pongo a armar todo.. un abrazo chicos... buena vibra...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> ...los electroliticos de 100x50 compre de 220 x50.. le hace algo? ...



¿"Los"? Hay uno solo en el circuito y es un filtro para la alimentación. Si lo vas a hacer estéreo serán dos entonces.
No hay drama en poner uno más grande ahí.

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 10, 2009)

jaja sisi, me olvide de decirles que era estereo... osea que no hay drama... buenisimo.. un saludo cacho.. y gracias por la atensión...suerte...buena vibra


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola chicos como va? les dejo la imagen del amplificador terminado de como puse los electroliticos, porque me hace ruido, y supuestamente no lo tiene que hacer... 
*Leyenda: Las rayas verdes son los positivos de los electroliticos...*

me chiflan si tengo algo mal... saludos chicos y bueno vibra... perdon por molestar tanto...pasa que no me doy cuenta del error..saludos y gracias por la atensión...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 11, 2009)

GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> ...dejo la imagen del amplificador terminado de como puse los electroliticos, porque me hace ruido, y supuestamente no lo tiene que hacer...
> *Leyenda: Las rayas verdes son los positivos de los electroliticos...*



Hola Gabi

Si tomaste el parlante desde donde está dibujado, entonces sí que tenés un error. Fijate de dónde se toma en cualquiera de los diagramas que te pasamos Zaiz y yo.

Los condensadores parecen estar bien orientados. Según el dicho, una imagen dice más que mil palabras. Y dos, una de arriba y otra de abajo, más que dos mil palabras. Un par de fotos vendrían fenómeno, junto con una descripción del ruido y un esquema de la fuente que estás usando.

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 11, 2009)

nono, los cables de los parlantes los puse como me dijieron ustedes, pero tengo una duda.. igual, no tengo camara de fotos asiq voy a ver que hago... Pero los cables del parlante esta donde me dijieron ustedes, y esta todo tal cual me dijieron ustedes, asiq no se que puede ser..


----------



## zaiz (Jul 11, 2009)

GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> nono, los cables de los parlantes los puse como me dijieron ustedes, pero tengo una duda.. igual, no tengo camara de fotos asiq voy a ver que hago... Pero los cables del parlante esta donde me dijieron ustedes, y esta todo tal cual me dijieron ustedes, asiq no se que puede ser..



Estaría bien una foto, pero si no se puede, ya que.

Rvisa que estés conectando bien todo, que no tengas soldaduras falsas y que no haya pasta o grasa entre las pistas o puntos de soldadura en el pcb. Limpia bien de preferencia con alcohol, thiner, etc.

Te recomiendo que cambies de polaridad el condensador que va en la entrada porque lo mejor es que el negativo vaya para adentro cuando es entrada.

... Otra: prueba poniendo a masa (tierra) la entrada, es decir, junta las puntas de la entrada y pruebas, si deja de sonar, puede ser que tenga mucha ganancia el amplificador y tengas que subir la resistencia de 2.2 a otro valor más grande, etc.

Si no deja de sonar, entonces el problema puede estar en los condensadores o alguna pista.

Bueno. saludos y espero nos avises cómo resulta.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 11, 2009)

Ahora pruebo la potencia y hace ruido ni bien lo conecto pero a los segundos ya no hace mas ruido.... Todo mal Loco..  jaja.. voy a seguir intentando...


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 11, 2009)

pero el condensador de 1000, el punto positivo, no tiene que ir en la siguiente pista a la derecha, digamos en la pata 5 del tda? porque ahi no esta asi...Acuerdense que esas imagenes son del lado de la pista.... me duele la cabeza, y no es de mentiroso...jaja

Con el tema de la fuente, es una fuente de laboratorio armada por mi, que tiene un transformador de 220 a 12, y le arme una rectificacion, y de la rectificacion a la regulacion de los voltios. Esta no llega a los 12 votios, tira un poco menos (11 y algo), porque la resistencia que lleva adentro es de 2w y consume un poco, y me la tira abajo, pero tambien tengo una fuente de pc, que con esa la tiro joya a la potencia...

Mañana voy a postear el esquema de la regulacion para la gente que le haga falta, es un buen dato.
Si consigo algun amigo que me preste una cam, para sacar un par de fotos y luego subirlas estaria buenisimo
Gracias por la buena onda chicos, y por bancarse al plomo de GABI  jaja....


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Te recomiendo que cambies de polaridad el condensador que va en la entrada porque lo mejor es que el negativo vaya para adentro cuando es entrada.



Eso sí que no. Fijate que este TDA trabaja con fuente simple y sólo con fuente simple. Debe tener un bias de V/2 en la pata de la entrada, y si mirás el esquema interno en el datasheet lo ves (por lo menos se ve que tiene algo de voltaje). *No dar vuelta* el condensador de la pata 1. El positivo hacia el integrado, el negativo hacia la fuente de señal.

Lo otro de ver por el lado de la ganancia me parece algo más interesante. De todas formas, sin una descripción del ruido vamos medio complicados.
La pregunta de la fuente era sólo para descartar que le estuvieras metiendo alterna, pero por lo que decís va continua o por lo menos una pulsante, así que vamos bien por ese lado.

En cuanto a lo que decís del condensador de salida (el de 1000uf/25V), va con el positivo hacia la pata 4 del integrado (esa es la salida) y el negativo hacia el parlante. Como trabaja con fuente simple, el audio sale sumado a una corriente continua que debe desacoplarse. Eso es precisamente lo que hace el condensador.

Probá eso de conectar la entrada a masa que te dice Zaiz, sacá fotos y describí el ruido y si cambia al hacer algo. Esos datos son interesantes para encontrar el problema.
Otra cosa interesante es saber con qué le estás inyectando señal.

Quedamos a la espera de datos y de ser posible, de fotos.

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola chicos, buenos dias.. hoy probe el amplificador con unos cambios de soldaduras que le hice...y ahora es como dice zaiz, hace ruido pero cuando junto masa y positivo de entrada de audio el ruido se va, asique probablemente que pueda ser esa resistencia...
Vamos a ver si hoy me traen una cam para sacarle fotos al coso que arme... no se llama potencia, hasta que no ande.. jaja.. y gracias por lo de la entrada...Despues de almorzar lo doy vuelta y veo que pasa.. 
Con respecto a la fuente, no es pulsante, es continua pura... ya que le puse un condensador de bastante capasitancia para que filtre bien.. y los diodos son de 6A asiq le sobra, y va bien filtrada la corriente...
 Jajaj ta bien que no sepa un ***, pero si lo pongo en alterna ya de burro, paso a ser ***  jajaja...un abrazo chicos.. y gracias por la onda.

Buena vibra.. Gabi


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 12, 2009)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.. lo hice andaarrr al amplificadoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.. poca emocion tengo.. Gracias chicos... hice lo que me dijo zaiz, cambie la resistencia de 2.2 a 22 ohms.. y la verdad que anda perfecto.. va perfecto.. anda con un cachitititiiiiiiiito de ruido pero, nada que ver a antes, ni se nota casi.. Buenisimo chicos.. muchisimas Gracias... La verdad que se los re agradesco..Ahora me voy a poner en campaña para armar el pcb y todo pasa subirlo al foro asi queda aca tambien.. Un saludo chicos.. y de nuevo GRACIASSSSS!


----------



## zaiz (Jul 12, 2009)

GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.. lo hice andaarrr al amplificadoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.. poca emocion tengo.. Gracias chicos... hice lo que me dijo zaiz, cambie la resistencia de 2.2 a 22 ohms.. y la verdad que anda perfecto.. va perfecto.. anda con un cachitititiiiiiiiito de ruido pero, nada que ver a antes, ni se nota casi..



Qué bueno, GabiOlavarria. *Acabas de dar una lección de tenacidad*. Te felicito y disfruta el amplificador, yo tengo uno por ahí con ese tda y me gusta mucho cómo trabaja.



			
				GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> Buenisimo chicos.. muchisimas Gracias... La verdad que se los re agradesco..Ahora me voy a poner en campaña para armar el pcb y todo pasa subirlo al foro asi queda aca tambien.. Un saludo chicos.. y de nuevo GRACIASSSSS!



De nada, por lo que me toca, fue un placer y con eso de atinarle por los síntomas  . *Felicidades*.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola Amigos del foro, Como les va? bueno despues de unas horas, termine mi dibujo de este amplificador EN PAINT..jaja.. sisi es que no se usar muchos programas. asique aca se los dejo, creo que tiene todos los detalles, e incluso esta en la forma para hacer el pcb... 
Espero que les sirva... un saludo amigos 

Gracias Zais y Cacho por la ayuda de este amplificador...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2009)

De nada Gabi por lo que me toca, y felicitaciones por tu aparato funcionando.

Dale para adelante y cuando tengas otro proyecto publicá nomás, que será bien recibido.

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 27, 2009)

Buenas chicos.. como va? .. bueno despues de tanto tiempo le saque fotos a los amplificador... el de 8 me quedo medio desprolijo, pasa que todavia no sabia hacer el transfer con la plancha, y el de 20 me quedo safable.. jaja.. cosas de principiante... ahi van las pic.. Saludos chicos y muchas gracias por todo.. Pronto, fotos del vuemtro que estoy armando...


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 28, 2009)

me imagino que no dejaras esos disipadores.... esos integrados calientan de lo lindo...


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 28, 2009)

Jajaja y bueno, que calienten .. na, no se, pasa que estoy corto de guita.. jeje. gracias por la data igual....=)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 28, 2009)

Lo que mejor disipa el calor es el área del disipador y no el grosor o masa,

entonces te conviene hacerte o comprar disipadores con muchas aletas y livianitos.

el TDA2005 calienta según el voltaje de alimentacion. 

con 12Volts estables y unos 2 o 3 Amperes anda perfecto y calienta normal.

saludos.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jul 28, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Lo que mejor disipa el calor es el área del disipador y no el grosor o masa,
> 
> entonces te conviene hacerte o comprar disipadores con muchas aletas y livianitos.
> 
> ...



Draco, como va? antes que nada, gracias por la data... y te comento que lo estoy haciendo andar con 12v y 2A, no tengo una buena fuente... Pero aca en Olavarria, son carisimoslos discipadores...Gracias por la data.. saludos chicos..=)


----------



## Visual_Corp (Ago 30, 2009)

Saludos amigos; tengo un parlante que dice; 4 Ohmios/ 3 Watts y desearía hacerme un pequeño amplificador casero, aprovechando que tengo este parlante, espero, alguien tenga algún diseño.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## hellfull (Ago 30, 2009)

Busca el tda2002 que aunque es de una poca potencia mas,no le afecta para nada.


----------



## Visual_Corp (Ago 31, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> Busca el tda2002 que aunque es de una poca potencia mas,no le afecta para nada.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo *"hellfull"*; buscaré algún circuito con el IC: tda2002.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola.
Usa mejor el LM386, ya que tu parlante de 3W, es ideal para un amplificador de 1.5W.
El LM386 es de menos de 1W, pero es simple, y en la hoja de datos (datasheet) hay varios circuito de aplicación. Además aquí en el foro también puede encontrar mucha información acerca del LM386.

El TDA2002, si te fijas bien a 4 ohm da más de 5W a 12V. Si piensas usarlo hazlo con una fuente de voltaje de 9V ó menos. 

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hellfull (Ago 31, 2009)

entonces si prefieres que sea de 1 watio o poco mas,y lo quieres estereo
hazte el tda2822m
por el foro hay esquemas de el,buscalo.
ya de poca potencia,creo que no hay mas amplificadores.
estos son los mas usados y faciles de hacer.


----------



## Visual_Corp (Sep 1, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Usa mejor el LM386, ya que tu parlante de 3W, es ideal para un amplificador de 1.5W.
> El LM386 es de menos de 1W, pero es simple, y en la hoja de datos (datasheet) hay varios circuito de aplicación. Además aquí en el foro también puede encontrar mucha información acerca del LM386.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias amigo elaficionado; por tu respuesta.

Cada día aprendo algo nuevo en este Foro.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## AleMarquE (May 20, 2010)

Hola colegas electrónicos. Les cuento que yo tambien armé un ampli con un TDA2002 pero no tuve la misma suerte. Cuando lo alimento comienza a funcionar a un nivel de salida normal, pero luego de pocos segundos comienza a aumentar el nivel de salida hasta que llega a un maximo y comienza nuevamente a bajar de nivel hasta que practicamente se apaga, es decir, queda con un nivel de salida muy pequeño que casi ni se oye.

El circuito que utilicé lo diseñé yo con PROTEUS y pienso que allí puede estar el problema. 

¿A alguno de ustedes les a pasado algo similar con estos integrados? ¿Cual puede ser la solucion?

Pienso que puede estar ocurriendo algun tipo de realimentación positiva que termina por saturar al amplificador, lo cual hace que este deje de funcionar por algun tipo de protección que trae. No se mucho de estos amplis, pero es lo que se me ocurre.

Les dejo unas imagenes del ampli y el esquemático que incluye un oscilador de pulsos que pretendo usar como posible entrada para el ampli. Tambien van a ver un atenuador con un par de resistencias porque esta todo alimentado con 12v.

Please HELP!


----------



## AleMarquE (May 20, 2010)

Nadie sabe nada de esto? o a alguien le ha pasado?

sino encuentro respuesta voy a tener que armar otra placa...


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2010)

Hola.
Tu amplificador tiene disipador de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## AleMarquE (May 21, 2010)

El problema no es ese porque el integrado no alcanza a levantar casi nada de temperatura. Igualmente le voy a poner un disipador por supuesto.


----------



## AleMarquE (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola gente, vuelvo para contarles como solucioné finalmente el problema  que tuve con el TDA2002. Estuve pensando seriamente en volver a diseñar  el PCB dado que el que yo habia hecho era bastante distinto al que  recomienda la hoja de datos. Sin embargo antes de llegar a esa instancia  decidi probar cambiando el integrado. Compré en lugar del TDA2002, el  TDA2003 que segun la hoja de datos es igual que el 2002 pero mejorado,  digamos, un modelo nuevo que es compatible pin a pin. Asi que lo soldé  en su lugar y el circuito anda perfecto!

Conclusión: o el TDA2002 que compré estaba fallado o el TDA2002 es una ca*****a. 
Saludos!


----------



## rayder (Nov 8, 2011)

es alimentación en alterna o debo rectificarlo alguien me da una mano jaja :^p


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Si te has fijado es un post de hace más de 1 año.


----------



## jjra (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola Amigos del foro. Reavivo este tema para que me ayudéis a aclararme unas dudas sobre un ampli que quiero hacer con el TDA2002, no se cual circuito me viene mejor para el uso que le voy a dar. Lo voy a alimentar con 12 voltios DC, la fuente ya la tengo construida. A la entrada del amplificador colocaré un reproductor mp3, para escuchar música cuando salgo... La carga que tiene el altavoz que voy a usar es de 4Ω, aunque igualmente podría usar uno de 8, pero daría menos watios. Y que circuito de los pocos que os presento sería mejor para eso?:

Este, con una resistencia de 22Ω:






O este que es un poco diferente, con una resistencia de 2,2 Ω:


Os agradezco vuestra respuesta desde ya, gracias. Cuando lo monté pondré algún vídeo de este funcionando.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Whipon (Mar 4, 2012)

Buenas noches:
Pido disculpas si alguna de mis dudas ya ha sido explicada, pero llevo varios dias investigando y la cantidad de proyectos que he encontrado me ha dejado muy confundido. Asi que me decidí a consultarlos, para ver si me pueden encaminar un poco.

Hace unos dias atras me armé 2 amplificadores con TDA2002 (uno para cada canal). El circuito lo saqué de Pablin. Trabajo en un lugar ruidoso, pero aún asi incluso con los protectores auditivos puestos, podia oir la música perfectamente.

Estos son los componenentes que usaba:
2 Parlantes de 4" 4ohm 10W
Bateria Probattery BSLA-1233-CPB 12v 3,3AH
La fuente de audio es mi celular.

Con esta configuración la bateria me duraba alrededor de 13 horas (usaba el ampli alrededor de 4 horas por dia, y cargaba la bateria cada 3 dias).

Hasta aca todo perfecto.

Como hace unos dias estoy de vacaciones, queria mejorar el proyecto. Pero viendo la cantidad de proyectos que circulan por la web, me surge la duda de si merece la pena seguir invirtiendo en el TDA2002 o comenzar otro de 0.

Esto es lo que tenia pensado hacer antes de investigar:

Ponerle un preamplificador al TDA2002 (TDA1524).
Agregarle este filtro.

Mi idea es armar un amplificador portatil o "boombox". Los 2 parlantes junto con el amplificador dentro del mismo gabinete plástico como una radio portatil retro. Como en el trabajo no tengo acceso a la red eléctrica, necesito que se alimente con la bater¡a arriba descripta.

Que me recomiendan que tenga buena potencia con este voltaje y que me de una buena autonomia?. Alrededor de 7 u 8 horas estaria perfecto, con que funcione bien 6 horas me sobra.
Agregar un vúmetro con LM3915 me restaria demasiada autonomia?.

Perdonen si me extendí demasiado, pero quise explicarme lo mejor posible.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Whipon.


----------



## subeterraneo666 (Mar 4, 2012)

hola tengo un amplificador que saque de unos altavoces que venden por ahy.la cosa es que con el movil suena bien alto pero cuando conecto al mp3 suena un poco mas bajo,creo qeu es por la ganancia de señal.cuando lo desarme vi que tenia una resistencia de 10k en cada entrade la señal como podria hacer para ganar mas señal un saludo


----------



## Whipon (Mar 5, 2012)

Bueno gente, no se preocupen, como nadie me dió pelota me mandé solo.
Me bajé los pcb de Mariano Nicolau del preamplificador simple stereo con TL071 y el del vumetro con LM3916 y ya tengo todos los componentes.
Ya tengo terminado el gabinete y tengo los pcb del amplificador con TDA2002 asi que calculo que en estos dias lo tengo listo.
Si a alguien le interesa subo algunas fotos.
Éxitos.


----------



## pablit (Mar 10, 2012)

rayder dijo:


> es alimentación en alterna o debo rectificarlo alguien me da una mano jaja :^p



alimentación TDA2002 de 8VCC a 18VCC, recomedado 14VCC, no solo debes rectificarla, sino también filtrarla.




jjra dijo:


> Hola Amigos del foro. Reavivo este tema para que me ayudéis a aclararme unas dudas sobre un ampli que quiero hacer con el TDA2002, no se cual circuito me viene mejor para el uso que le voy a dar. Lo voy a alimentar con 12 voltios DC, la fuente ya la tengo construida. A la entrada del amplificador colocaré un reproductor mp3, para escuchar música cuando salgo... La carga que tiene el altavoz que voy a usar es de 4Ω, aunque igualmente podría usar uno de 8, pero daría menos watios. Y que circuito de los pocos que os presento sería mejor para eso?:



utiliza el circuito del datasheet (figura 2), R2 determina ganancia y SVR, no importa para que lo utilices.
Respecto a los parlantes es correcto si colocas una impedancia menor tendrás mas potencia.


----------



## Whipon (Mar 21, 2012)

Bueno, al parecer este proyecto causó furor!.
Quiero agradecer a Fogonazo que me dió unos buenos consejos por mensaje privado y a Mariano Nicolau por compartir los pcbs del preamplificador y el vumetro.

Les dejo algunas fotos:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img20120321160725.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img20120321160717.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/img20120321032904.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img20120321032917.jpg/

Aca tienen un videito para verlo en acción:






Por último tengo una duda, espero que por favor puedan respondérmela: necesito ponerle un fusible?. De ser asi con una de 3A será suficiente?.

Bueno espero que les haya gustado mi proyecto, publiquen críticas o comentarios, son bienvenidos ^^.


----------



## jkogg (Mar 21, 2012)

Bueno para cualquier circuito electronico es buna practica buscar protegerlo y el fusible es la proteccion mas basica, el valor del mismo dependera del consumo maximo  del circuito, es decir si la potencia total de tu amplificador fuera 25 w entonces tendrias una corriente aproximada de 2 A, yo pondria un fusible de 2.5A...


----------



## Whipon (Mar 21, 2012)

jkogg dijo:


> Bueno para cualquier circuito electronico es buna practica buscar protegerlo y el fusible es la proteccion mas basica, el valor del mismo dependera del consumo maximo  del circuito, es decir si la potencia total de tu amplificador fuera 25 w entonces tendrias una corriente aproximada de 2 A, yo pondria un fusible de 2.5A...



Gracias por el dato, jkogg. Preguntaba por el fusible de 3A porque tengo 2 en mi poder, ja, ja.
Será cuestión de comprar unos de 2.5A.


----------



## jkogg (Mar 21, 2012)

Bueno aqui la cuestion es que si se pusieran en corto los cables de alimentacion, o una de las salidas, la corriente que suministra la bateria se iria a infinito, quemando cables tarjetas de circuito, hasta la misma bateria, pero si hay  un fusible que se funda antes que el cable y lo demas bien puede quedar el de 3A.


----------



## Whipon (Mar 21, 2012)

Perfecto, me quedo más tranquilo entonces de que los que tengo me servirán ^^.
Igualmente mañana tenia que ir a comprar las rejillas para los parlantes, asi que si lo recomendable es 2.5A compraré algunos, despues de todo no son tan caros.
Gracias por la data.


----------



## jkogg (Mar 21, 2012)

bueno esas fueron mis consideraciones, pero cual es la potencia total de tu equipo???


----------



## Whipon (Mar 21, 2012)

jkogg dijo:


> bueno esas fueron mis consideraciones, pero cual es la potencia total de tu equipo???



Supuestamente, según Pablin, el amplificador en cuestión con TDA2002 tiene 8 watts. Pero por lo que lei esto no es del todo cierto, ya que para lograr esa potencia se necesitan apróximadamente 16V y yo lo alimento con 12. Pero bueno, según Pablin tendria 16 watts ya que el proyecto es stereo, tengo 2 amplificadores.


----------



## jkogg (Mar 22, 2012)

ok 16/12=1.3 mas un25% eso seria como 1.6 A probablemente encontrarias de 2 A, de 1.5 tambien funcionaria pero al estar mas proximo al consumo podria "quemarse en falso"..


----------



## Whipon (Mar 22, 2012)

Bueno te agradezco, jkogg, esta tarde iré a comprarlo junto con las rejillas.
Podria algun moderador cambiar el título del tema a "Amplificador portable para celular/mp3" por favor?. Es que ya no tiene sentido el nombre actual.


----------



## fas0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Whipon dijo:


> Pero viendo la cantidad de proyectos que circulan por la web, me surge la duda de si merece la pena seguir invirtiendo en el TDA2002 o comenzar otro de 0.
> 
> Whipon.



definitivamente no, ya hiciste ese... ahora tenés que probar otros con mas kick. tda2050, 7294, lm38886 y luego tenés otros amplis mas interesantes, pero mas complicados para armar. con esos que mencioné te vas a entretener, ademas sin faciles de armar.


----------



## Whipon (Mar 24, 2012)

fas0 dijo:


> definitivamente no, ya hiciste ese... ahora tenés que probar otros con mas kick. tda2050, 7294, lm38886 y luego tenés otros amplis mas interesantes, pero mas complicados para armar. con esos que mencioné te vas a entretener, ademas sin faciles de armar.



Bueno te agradezco la info. En cuanto pueda me armo alguno de esos, justamente por lo que decis, para entretenerme, ja, ja. La verdad que por el momento con el TDA2002 me sobra, tanto en potencia como en autonomia.


----------



## Davidgk (May 27, 2012)

Encontre un blog en el que aparece este proyecto. Pero igualemnte hacer que dio Gabi, a ver si sale !

http://prdiagramasyelectronica.blogspot.com.ar/2010/05/amplificador-8w-con-tda2002.html


----------



## eduvsivan (Oct 5, 2012)

Alguno uso este circuito???
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm

Porque yo use este y funciona muy bajito a maxima potencia  
http://todoamplificadores.blogspot.com.ar/

Alguien que lo halla finalizado con 12 o 15Watts de potencia??


----------

